# Snake on a windscreen in the US.



## Dragonwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the first person to have seen this on the news this morning NOR would I be the first to wonder why they just didn't stop the car and let the poor animal disembark.Snake appears on moving car's windscreen


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well u beat me to see it, cause i hadnt! But yes, my thoughts exactly, why didnt they stop their car.......i wonder what the chances are that it survived the fall :|


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor snake, it seems terrified.

"Usually snakes don't freak me out that much *but I was clenching everything*," Hehe, probably to stop her from soiling herself.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Aug 2, 2011)

was going to post this but i knew someone else would, seen this when i woke up, it made me sick when they just left it and didn't try and help it at all, then when i read more it fell off the car when they were driving at that speed, people like that are a waist of human space if you ask me


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Aug 2, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Well u beat me to see it, cause i hadnt! But yes, my thoughts exactly, why didnt they stop their car.......i wonder what the chances are that it survived the fall :|


 even if it survived the fall the hundreds of cars behind it would have ran over the poor little guy


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Guess there was no chance it survived as you all observed, the fall or the traffic would have done it.
It's not like me to put up a post first - I think it's a reflection of my total exasperation for the lack of human kindness I've been witnessing lately, in the news and personally.
I'm tired of it all........


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 2, 2011)

Why didnt they pull over and put it in the grass? i bet the poor thing either got killed as it slamed into the pavement or run over by a car while trying to get off the road  stupid disgusting people


----------



## angie90 (Aug 2, 2011)

A windshield viper!But yes very sad  unusually enough I had a look for it on YouTube & 95% of the comments were people feeling sorry for the snake & calling the drivers idiots! I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats the kind of thing that really angers me, the people could have easily saved the snake, but didnt


it also brings back to mind my "cute and fluffy syndrome" theory, if that had been a cat, squirrel etc. they would have stopped instantly...


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG! Snakes on a pane!


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 2, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> OMG! Snakes on a pane!



Hahahaha


----------



## brisbaneboy (Aug 2, 2011)

thats horrible poor snakey


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

This part of an article I read makes me feel physically sick:

_"While Mrs Fisher screamed, laughed and tried to drive in a straight line, her husband recorded the incident on his phone for about three minutes before the snake fell off."

:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
_


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats sad


----------



## samph89 (Aug 2, 2011)

i just watched this on the news... made me sick when they interviewed the people and they laughed at it falling off and curling up into a ball


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

They should be charged with animal cruelty... I'm sure if it had been a cat they would have been!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 2, 2011)

Its been on all the evening news you think they could of pulled over to the side of the road even if they where scared of snakes would of fallen off and slithered away instead of falling on to a busy highway and it managed to stay on the windscreen while the car was traveling 100 miles an hour what fantastic muscle tone snakes have


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 2, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> A windshield viper!



really wasnt expecting to giggle while reading this thread, but thats awesome!!

im past being surprised at people, disappointed yes, but not surprised, what turds.


----------



## Rhomany (Aug 3, 2011)

What disgusting, cruel people. But no one in the article says anything about animal cruelty. I suppose if it was a bird or a cat it'd be different though because most people keep them as pets. Are people honestly stupid enough to think this is funny? I feel sick.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 3, 2011)

I find it funny how everyone was angry when the idiot awhile ago had his bird stuck to the wipers as he drove down the road. The bird is cute and has feather = people care about it. The snake on the other hand majority of people (uneducated and stupid) fear snakes and laughed when the snake fell off. Every news program has played the video at every opportunity they could get. 
People piss me off as the don't care that the snake will now be dead as it isn't cute and fluffy. If it was a little kitten or puppy that came out from under the bonnet and then fell off the car, could you imagine the outrage it would cause.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 3, 2011)

Saw this at work today. I was more angry about the kids that bashed a cyclist with mental issues and let him ride for 90 minutes before he was found with blood coming from his ears. I was most satisfied to hear they were refused bail and up for trial. People that crap themselves at a snake on their windshield on a busy highway and don't pull over because they're _scared_? Doesn't bother me one bit. I'd have laughed myself silly if it was a spider that fell off my windshield! The horrid little turds that beat another man for pleasure? I find that much more concerning.

Edit: as for the people claiming that these people are terrible for not letting it go on the grass... I fail to see how releasing it onto a patch of grass in the MIDDLE of the highway was going to help the snake at all. Just sayin'.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good comments but Im not sure exactly how I feel. I guess Ill have to drive at 100 m/h down the highway with them on my windscreen to really make up my mind


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Good comments but Im not sure exactly how I feel. I guess Ill have to drive at 100 m/h down the highway with them on my windscreen to really make up my mind



Don't forget, you'll have to be laughing at them, and videoing the whole thing...


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 3, 2011)

_majority of people (uneducated and stupid)_

*how insulting are you, i am neither UNEDUCATED nor STUPID and i am terrified of snakes 

your all going on about poor snake yet ive seen quite a few of you tell other members to kill/poison/trap cats because you dont like them, how the shoe turns when its something YOU like hey?

how about having respect for everyone no matter what the species is they keep or is that asking too much?

for the record though i hate snakes i would never intentional condone cruelty of any kind, maybe they didnt want to stop in case the snake get into the engine bay again ever think of that? to be honest i wouldnt have stopped either just in case or would you rather have seen it torn to shreds in the engine? also even if they did stop and it did slide off the car you seem to forget it was a freeway with traffic on both sides, chances are it would have been hit by a car no matter what they did

how about some of you stop and think before you abuse those of us that dislike snakes, i also seen a post in here recently about people not liking lizards, i didnt see one person abuse any of them for NOT like lizards, in fact every one was supportive
*


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

> *how insulting are you, i am neither UNEDUCATED nor STUPID and i am terrified of snakes
> 
> your all going on about poor snake yet ive seen quite a few of you tell other members to kill/poison/trap cats because you dont like them, how the shoe turns when its something YOU like hey?
> 
> ...



I remember you from "Gunmen blaze away at snakes". I advise you reread my post there and then come back here and apply it to this situation. Mostly I am referring to the hypocrisy you are implying about cats. We here are not saying we dislike people that don't like snakes, we are saying we dislike people that because of their dislike for an animal fail to or go out of their way not to do the right thing by that animal, in most cases being to keep away from it. 

In this case I am 99.9repeater percent certain the reason they didn't stop was not fear of the snake going back into the engine block. Further I highly doubt stopping would have caused the snake to do this. I agreed that putting the snake on the grass in the middle of the road would probably have caused the snake to be run over anyhow. However they had 3 minutes, this is easily enough time to have moved to the other side of the road, pulled off on that side and at the least let the snake choose to either go away from or towards the freeway. I am not saying the people needed to go out of their way and pick the animal up but take it to the side it has a chance to get to freedom. What I dislike is these people sitting in the car laughing and videoing taking obvious pleasure from the snakes situation without any care for the well being of the animal at all.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 3, 2011)

I somewhat agree... Plus this isnt any worse then some random playing hero by chopping a snake in half.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> _majority of people (uneducated and stupid)_
> 
> *how insulting are you, i am neither UNEDUCATED nor STUPID and i am terrified of snakes
> 
> ...



It's a bit different when they're laughing about the whole thing.


FYI, cats are not native to Australia and are breeding like crazy in the wild, threatening our wild life. What else could be done from preventing this from happening?? 
(p.s. before you flame me about hating cats, I actually love cats, but feral cats are a massive problem that needs to be controlled somehow. And the only reason it is a problem is because of human stupidity).

There is so much I could say... but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## splat868 (Aug 3, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I remember you from "Gunmen blaze away at snakes". I advise you reread my post there and then come back here and apply it to this situation. Mostly I am referring to the hypocrisy you are implying about cats. We here are not saying we dislike people that don't like snakes, we are saying we dislike people that because of their dislike for an animal fail to or go out of their way not to do the right thing by that animal, in most cases being to keep away from it. In this case I am 99.9repeater percent certain the reason they didn't stop was not fear of the snake going back into the engine block. Further I highly doubt stopping would have caused the snake to do this. I agreed that putting the snake on the grass in the middle of the road would probably have caused the snake to be run over anyhow. However they had 3 minutes, this is easily enough time to have moved to the other side of the road, pulled off on that side and at the least let the snake choose to either go away from or towards the freeway. I am not saying the people needed to go out of their way and pick the animal up but take it to the side it has a chance to get to freedom. What I dislike is these people sitting in the car laughing and videoing taking obvious pleasure from the snakes situation without any care for the well being of the animal at all.


 Well said.Amazed me that these people showed no compassion at all.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 3, 2011)

splat868 said:


> Well said.Amazed me that these people showed no compassion at all.


You should have seen jeannines comments about asylum seekers.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

well saved me a lot of effort figuring out how post a link.

Sad to see people being so worried. Why not stop and let it go by itself, as others have said.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 5, 2011)

D: Disgusting human nature, the fact they are laughing and making a joke out of it just makes me wonder about some people.


----------

